# FN Herstal reviews



## Josh Oakley (Sep 14, 2010)

Me and a buddy have been going to the gun range and playing around with different FN guns. Here are my reviews.

*Five-seveN:*

VERY accurate and very fun to fire. I would be concerned about it's actual stopping power. I'd like to see a full auto version of this.

*.40 cal pistol (don't know the model. it was the personal carry of one of the range operators)*

Had less kick than a taurus 9mil! I liked this one a lot

*FS-2000*

Nice, smoothe, and accurate and one of the best weapons I've fired yet... When it actually fired. This was a great weapon for practing malfunction checking. between jams, doublefeeds, misfeeds ( one that had a round load vertcally, bullet site down, inbetween the weapon sidewall and the plastic piece on the slide) I got really goot at getting that weapon back to being able to fire... mo small trick, since it required dissassembly to clear the weapon

The aforementioned plastic piece was a big part of the problem. It falls out of its rail very easily. The way it ejects its rounds- through a tube and out the front- doesn't always work, which causes backups in the weapon (though at least that much I think had to do with using low-velocity, frangible rounds for the range).

All-in-all, I was frustrated with this weapon. It could have been SO much better.


----------

